# 60X Custom Strings Offers Breast Cancer T-Shirts



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Donate $20 to help fight this disease. Get a awesome tshirt. Come on everyone.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I am in


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Lets get this going for a good cause here guys


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Mine should be here soon.


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

To the Top


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

To the top


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Great to see others in Archery supporting such a great Cause!


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

bcstrat said:


> Great to see others in Archery supporting such a great Cause!


Bump


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Awesome! Just sent payment for a Bullseyes for Boobies shirt.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump this back up.


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Get your shirt to help fight breast cancer.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Bump for 60x.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

You can also check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings 
for great deals.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back Up


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Got my shirt. Thank you


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

great marketing too for all archers out there. I'll be ordering one or two for me and the fiance


----------

